

A minimal and modern web framework for Java - pkd
http://jooby.org

======
ubertaco
What's the advantage of Jooby over Spark[1]? The latter seems more concise and
doesn't require the use of initializer blocks[2] (a not-very-well-known
feature of Java).

[1] [http://sparkjava.com/](http://sparkjava.com/)

[2]
[https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/java/javaOO/initial....](https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/java/javaOO/initial.html)

------
jermo
How does it compare to Ratpack [http://ratpack.io](http://ratpack.io) ?

